# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار رشته مهندسی نرم افزار چجوریاست ؟

## aligholom72

سلام دوستان، نماز روزه های همه قبول
یه سوال داشتم
اول اینکه میخواستم ببینم با دیپلم تجربی اجازه دارم بتونم رشته مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه ازاد یا پیامنور شیراز و ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
سوال بعد اینه ایا رشته مهندسی نرم افزار در صورت قبول شدن، بازار کارش چهجوریاست ؟

من خودم دلم بیشتر روی رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هس ولی علاقه زیادی به کامپیوتر و این چیا دارم، به صورتی ک اکثر اوقاتم پای کامپیوتر و تبلت و این چیا هس، تقریبا هم خوب درکی از این چیا دارم، ولی از یه نظر اول میخوام بازار کارشو بدونم، اگه کسی بازار کارشو آمار خوبی داره به ما بگه تا متوجه بشیم چون من خودم درست و حسابی نفهمیدم بازار کار مهندسای نرمافزار چهجوریه، اکثر این به اصللح مهندسایی ک بیکار هستن فقط به صورت تیوری و حفطی دروس و بلدن، همین الانش من خودم برنامه وورد و از یه فارغالتحصیل نرم افزار بیشتر بلدم، ولی تاحالا اون مهندس نرم افزاری ک تو واقعا کار بلد باشه و فنی باشه تو پستم نخورده آمار بازار کار و بگیرم، اگه کسی چیزی میدونه بگه ممنونش میشم

یه مشورت هم با شما دوستان گل داشتم ، اینکه من چون متولد 72 هستم قصد دارم دیگه برم دانشگاه به خاطر سنم ترجیحا همین نرم افزار ، حالا به نظر شما برم این رشته از نظر سنم و این جور چیزا ، یا یه سال دیگه بشینم مثه ادم بخونم یه رشته حداقل پیراپزشکی قبول بشم؟ سه بار کنکور دادم ک دو بار اخر بنا به دلایلی اصلا نتونستم مطالعه ای داشته باشم

دوستان محبت کنن نظراتشونو در میون بزارن سپاسگذارم

----------

